# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Ασύρματη μεταφορά Internet σε χωριό απο κοντινή πόλη...

## glynos

Γεια σας παιδιά!Συγχαρητήρια για ότι κάνετε...!Γι'αυτό κι εγώ,γνωρίζοντας το πόσο καλή δουλειά κάνετε,πισtεύω οτι εδώ είναι το καταλληλότερο Forum για να κάνω την ερώτησή μου!Έχουμε το εξής θέμα: είμαστε σε ένα ορεινό χωριό της Καρδίτσας και η κοντινή μας πόλη που έχει Internet κρύβεται πίσω απο ένα βουνό!
Έχουμe σκεφτεί μία ιδέα...να στήσουμε πάνω στο βουνό ένα λινκ με ηλιακό πάνελ και απο εκει να πάρουμε την σύνδεση απο την κoντινή πόλη και να την στείλουμε στο χωριό!
Απο το εν λόγο βουνό έχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή και στο χωριό αλλά και στην πόλη!Η απόσταση πολη - βουνό είναι 2,5 χιλιόμετρα και βουνό - χωριό 4,7 χιλιόμετρα!
Γίνεται η ασύρματη αποστολή?
Με πόση ταχύτητα maximum?
Τι θα χρειαστούμε σε κάθε περιοχή (βουνο - πολη - χωριο)?
Υπάρχει τρόπος να στείλουμε 2-3 συνδέσεις των 2Mb/s?
Θα το εκτιμούσαμε ιδιαίτερα αν μας δίνατε και 2-3 ενδεικτικά προιόντα!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ εκ των προτέρων...

Αν θέλετε επισκεφθείτε και την σελίδα μας στο http://www.drakotrypa.gr
Μπορεί να μην έχουμε internet αλλα έχουμε σελίδα!  ::

----------


## papaki63

Καλως ηρθες ... 
Η γενικη απαντηση σε ολα ειναι : ΝΑΙ ,γινεται με μεση ταχυτητα στα 20Mbps αμφιδρομα ανα λινκ ,κατι που ειναι απολυτα εφικτο λογω της μικρης αποστασης που εχετε ...
Αυτο που ειναι δυσκολο ειναι η τοποθετηση του υλικου στο βουνο και η διασφαλιση του απο καιρικες συνθηκες , κυνηγους και βανδαλους ...
Καλες λυσεις με χαμηλη καταναλωση ειναι τα ρουτερμπορντς και για κεραιες πιατα/φεεντερ 80αρια ή και (οριακα) 60αρια ... 
Για περισσοτερα ισως πρεπει να επικοινωνησεις και πιθανον να επισκεφτεις κομβους που κατι αντιστοιχο εχει υλοποιηθει ... π.χ. john70 - Παρνηθα

wifi : viewtopic.php?p=530389#p530389
inet : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 89#p530389

----------


## fengi1

Δες και αυτο: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26172

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραίο χωριό.  :: 

Με γειά και το wireless.

----------


## θανάσης

> Αυτο που ειναι δυσκολο ειναι η τοποθετηση του υλικου στο βουνο και η διασφαλιση του απο καιρικες συνθηκες , κυνηγους και βανδαλους ...


Και ακόμα δυσκολότερη φαντάζομαι η άδεια από το δασαρχείο για να τα εγκαταστήσεις.

----------


## glynos

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι στην ίδια περίπου ευθεία παίζει και κεραια κινητής τηλεφωνίας...!!! Επηρρεάζει πολύ?

----------


## θανάσης

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι στην ίδια περίπου ευθεία παίζει και κεραια κινητής τηλεφωνίας...!!! Επηρρεάζει πολύ?


Απολύτως καθόλου (μπορεί να σου βγει και σε καλό αν γνωρίζεις τον τεχνικό).

----------


## glynos

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας....σε τόσο σύντομο χρόνο.
Ένα ερώτημα ακόμα..πιο συγκεκριμένο αυτή τη φορά...μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι θα χρειαστώ στην κάθε περιοχή? Εννοώ τι τύπου κεραίες κτλ... ξεχωριστά για το βουνο την πολη και το χωριο? εκτός απο τα ηλιακά πανελ και τα λοιπα που εννοούνται!Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι μέσα στο χωριό θέλουμε να έχουμε wifi..δηλαδή όλοι με ένα λαπτοπ να μπορούν να μπουν στο ιντερνετ στο κέντρο του χωριού!Και ο καθένας απο το σπιτι του να μπορει να έχει σήμα με τον δικό του εξοπλισμο!Γινεται η ταχυτητα να μοιραστει με ενα bandwidth limiter ισα για το καθένα?
Ξέρω οτι ρωτάω πολλά,ξέρω ότι σας κουράζω αλλα είναι κάτι που θέλουμε όλα τα παιδια...και ο μονος τρόπος για να έχουμε ιντερνετ!

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lakis

Φοβάμαι εκ των άλλων αντικειμενικών δυσκολιών που έχουν προαναφέρει οι προλαλήσαντες θα είναι ακριβή η εγκατάσταση Φ/Β. Κοίταξε να πιάσεις φίλο τον συντηρητή της κεραίας μπας και μπορεί να σε ηλεκτροδοτήσει. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις για ρούτερ αυτό που θα έχει την χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα.

----------


## θανάσης

glynos όλα όσα ανέφερες παραπάνω μπορούν να γίνουν. Τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστείτε σε κάθε περιοχή θα το αποφασίσει ο τεχνικός (εταιρία) που θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση, και θα υποστηρίξει την καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## glynos

Ολα θα γίνουν απο εμάς γι'αυτό οι τόσες ερωτήσεις! Αν ήταν να αναθέσουμε το έργο σε κάποια εταιρία...δεν θα ρωτούσαμε καν!Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!

----------


## papaki63

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας....σε τόσο σύντομο χρόνο.
> Ένα ερώτημα ακόμα..πιο συγκεκριμένο αυτή τη φορά...μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι θα χρειαστώ στην κάθε περιοχή? Εννοώ τι τύπου κεραίες κτλ... ξεχωριστά για το βουνο την πολη και το χωριο? εκτός απο τα ηλιακά πανελ και τα λοιπα που εννοούνται!Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι μέσα στο χωριό θέλουμε να έχουμε wifi..δηλαδή όλοι με ένα λαπτοπ να μπορούν να μπουν στο ιντερνετ στο κέντρο του χωριού!Και ο καθένας απο το σπιτι του να μπορει να έχει σήμα με τον δικό του εξοπλισμο!Γινεται η ταχυτητα να μοιραστει με ενα bandwidth limiter ισα για το καθένα?
> Ξέρω οτι ρωτάω πολλά,ξέρω ότι σας κουράζω αλλα είναι κάτι που θέλουμε όλα τα παιδια...και ο μονος τρόπος για να έχουμε ιντερνετ!
> 
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


...και για κεραιες πιατα/φεεντερ 80αρια ή και (οριακα) 60αρια ... τουλαχιστον για τη μεταφορα απο την πολη στο χωριο με συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 5Ghz και μεσα στο χωριο κοντα υποθετω στην πλατεια εκτος απο το πιατο 5Ghz και μια πολυκατευθυντικη (ομνι) στα 2,4Ghz (wifi) για τα λαπτοπ ... Καθε κομβος εκτος απο τον αρχικο (πολη) θα πρεπει να εχει 2 κεραιες τουλαχιστον μια για να επικοινωνει με τον προηγουμενο και μια για να μεταφερει στον επομενο κομβο που πρεπει να γινεται με πιατα και στα 5Ghz. Αν θελετε να μοιραζει κιολας θα πρεπει να εχει και μια ΟΜΝΙ αρα συνολικα 3 ιντερφεϊς. Αν ο κομβος ειναι ο τελευταιος και θελετε και να μοιραζει τοτε θα εχει ενα πιατο στα 5Ghz και μια ΟΜΝΙ προφανως στα 2,4Ghz συνολικα 2 ιντερφεϊς ...
Αυτο ειναι ενα δικτυο "σουβλακι" και αν συμβει κατι σε οποιονδηποτε κομβο θα "κοπουν" ολοι οι επομενοι γι'αυτο ισως στη σχεδιαση θα πρεπει να συμπεριλαβετε και εναλλακτικες διαδρομες κατι που σημαινει οτι καποιοι κεντρικοι κομβοι θα εχουν τουλαχιστον 3 πιατα στα 5Ghz , 1 για να παιρνουν απο τον προηγουμενο και τα 2 για τους επομενους , ετσι αν ενας απο τους "επομενους" παθει κατι θα εχετε εναλλακτικη τον αλλο . Το καλυτερο ειναι η εναλλακτικη να "ξεκινησει" οσο πιο νωρις γινεται π.χ. απο το βουνο(3 πιατα) και να στελνει σε 2 κομβους στο χωριο....οσο για τον περιορισμο των "πελατων" της ΟΜΝΙ ειναι αρκετα απλη διαδικασια.

Ισως αν ειχατε και την "καλυψη" του δημου να διευκολυνε τον κομβο του βουνου ...

Αυτα ... ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Ολα θα γίνουν απο εμάς γι'αυτό οι τόσες ερωτήσεις! Αν ήταν να αναθέσουμε το έργο σε κάποια εταιρία...δεν θα ρωτούσαμε καν!Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!


Φίλε glynos δεν ξέρω αν οι κανονισμοί λειτουργίας του forum και του δικτύου awmn επιτρέπουν της απαντήσεις που ζητάς, αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως περιγράφεις πολλή φοβάμαι ότι δεν επιτρέπεται, και για αυτό και η παραπομπή μου σε κάποια εταιρεία εγκατάστασης ασυρμάτων δικτύων.

----------


## Neuro

Οι κανονισμοί του forum αναφέρουν:




> Το φόρουμ του AWMN δημιουργήθηκε και λειτουργεί για να εξυπηρετήσει το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών και τους χρήστες του, *καθώς και άλλα ελεύθερα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα*.
> 
> 
> Οι συζητήσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα, αφορούν γενικά θέματα ασυρμάτων δικτύων, λογισμικού και υλικού που σχετίζεται με αυτά, τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται εντός του Δικτύου του AWMN, και την οργάνωση της καλής λειτουργίας του Δικτύου. Ταυτόχρονα, οι σελίδες του φόρουμ αυτού, *φιλοξενούν άλλα Ασύρματα Eλληνικά Δίκτυα σε αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες, που αφορούν ανάλογα με τα παραπάνω θέματα*, καθώς επίσης και επιμέρους φόρουμ που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του Συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ. Τέλος, σε μικρότερη έκταση, καλύπτονται γενικότερα σχετικά θέματα, όπως νέα από τον κόσμο της Πληροφορικής και των Τηλεπικοινωνιών, κοκ.


Μπορεί τα παιδιά να το σκέπτονται τώρα, σαν ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο Internet. Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι στη πορεία θα ανακαλύψουν και άλλες δυνατότητες. Με το να βοηθήσουμε να ξεκινήσει μία ακόμα ασύρματη κοινότητα, μόνο θετικά βλέπω.

----------


## nvak

To δύσκολο είναι η εγκατάσταση στο βουνό.
Εκεί θα χρειαστεί να τροφοδοτήσεις κάτι σαν αυτό :
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=491

Πρέπει να του βάλεις 2 κάρτες wifi μία κεραία grid για το χωριό 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=484
και ένα πάνελ για την πόλη :
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=114
Αυτά, γιατί εκεί μάλλον φυσάει πολύ και τα πιάτα θέλουν πολύ σοβαρή κατασκευή να τα στηρίξεις.
Απο την άλλη μεριά, στην πόλη και στο χωριό, θά βάλεις πιάτα με διάμετρο 90 -100cm.
Θα χρειαστείς και ένα έτοιμο ηλιακό σύστημα τροφοδοσίας που να δίνει συνεχόμενα κάπου 20-30 Watt

Πρέπει να τα βάλλεις κάπου που να μην στα κλέψουν.
Αφού πρώτα βρείς τις λύσεις για τα θέματα που αφορούν το βουνό, τα υπόλοιπα είναι πολύ εύκολα. 
Εδώ είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε σε ότι θα θελήσεις.

----------


## spirosco

Για να απλοποιησουμε λιγο τα πραγματα, για τον φιλο που ενδιαφερεται να μαθει πως θα μπορεσει να συνδεσει ασυρματα καποια σημεια, ανεξαρτητα απο το ποια θα ειναι η χρηση τους, σε αυτο το forum υπαρχει αφθονη πληροφορια που μπορει να τον καλυψει.
Δυστυχως αυτες οι πληροφοριες δεν υπαρχουν μαζεμενες σε ενα μονο topic ή σε μορφη καποιου τυφλοσουρτη με εξαιρεση το plug me in του Νικητα.

Φιλε glynos ξεκινα διαβαζοντας το PlugMeIn κι επειτα χρησιμοποιησε την αναζητηση του forum για να καλυψεις τις οποιες αποριες σου ή ανοιξε ενα νεο topic στην ενοτητα Ερωτησεις εφοσον εχεις ακομη συγκεκριμενες αποριες που δεν καλυφθηκαν απο την αναζητηση.

Εννοειται πως το παραπανω ισχυει και για την αναζητηση εξοπλισμου, θεμα που υπαρχει πολυσυζητημενο μεσα στο forum.

Καλη συνεχεια στη προσπαθεια σας.

----------


## glynos

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ..πραγματικά δεν περίμενα τέτοια ανταπόκριση!
Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα posts και πραγματικά δίνεται πολλες λύσεις...!
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει πραγματοποιήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο ωστε να μπορεί να μου πει κόστος,στο περίπου πάντα?
Πάντα μιλάμε για τον ασύρματο εξοπλισμό και όχι ηλιακά πανελ κτλ!

----------


## ice

Το ευκολο ειναι ο ασυρματος εξοπλισμος 

Το δυσκολο (και τα πολλα λεφτα) ειναι η 24/7 τροφοδοσια του και περιφρουρηση απο βανδαλους. Εαν εχεις ρευμα και ανηκει σε δικο σας ατομο ο χωρος που θα βαλεις τον εξοπλισμο τοτε πολυ ανετα μπορεις να αρχισεις στον εξοπλισμο.

Καλο θα ηταν να περασεις τα στιγματα που θα τα συνδεσεις στο wind (wind.awmn.net) για να εχουμε και λιγο πραγματικα στοιχεια αποστασεων - υψους.

Σιγουρα θα μας βοηθουσε και να μας περιγραψεις και λιγο τον καιρο - αερα που επικρατει εκει.

Αλλα πρωτα ειναι να σιγουρευτεις οτι ο χωρος που θα το βαλεις ειναι ασφαλης.

----------


## ice

Απο εξοπλισμο προσωπικα προτεινω (ισως αλλα παιδια πιο εμπειρα να εχουν αλλη αποψη)

Για ολους τους κομβους
MikroTik Routerboard 433AH (Level 5) 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=492
Για τα μακρινα λινκ (και τα λινκ με δυνατο αερα)
2 Χ R5H High Power Mikrotik 802.11a mPCI Adapter
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=527 
2 Χ PacWireless - 5.3GHz 28dBi DieCast N Female integrated connector 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=327
Για τα κοντινα λινκ 
2 X PacWireless - 19dB 5GHz Tri-Band Flat Panel (δεν εβαλα δορυφορικα πιατα λογο των κεραμοσκεπων που εχετε)
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=93
2 x Wistron - Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=34
Εξτρα για 2 -3 κεντρικους κομβους 
1 Χ 12dBi 5.8GHz Mesh OMNI (N-Male connector) 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=300
1 X Wistron - Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=34
Ετσι ωστε τα κοντινα σπιτια με μια απλη ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου να εχουν προσβαση

Απο οτι βλεπεις δεν ειναι και φτηνο χομπι αλλα αμα υπαρχει ορεξη και πραγματικο ενδιαφερον θα τα καταφερετε .
Σιγουρα μπορεις να συμμετεχεις και σε καποιο ευρωπαικο προγραμμα αν το ψαξεις λιγο 

Περιτο να σου πω οτι εσωτερικα (στο δικτυο σας) θα εχετε παρα πολυ μεγαλες ταχυτητες για πολλες εσωτερικες εφαρμογες (voip - chat - WebCam chat - etc)

----------


## grigoris

@ glynos: Περα απο εξοπλισμο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βρειτε 2-3 καλους λιμπερο για την ομαδα..  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Σιγουρα μπορεις να συμμετεχεις και σε καποιο ευρωπαικο προγραμμα αν το ψαξεις λιγο


Άσ' το καλύτερα, από την τσεπούλα τους να βάλουν, γιατί όπου μπαίνουν «λουκάνικα» στην μέση, ξεκινάνε οι κοκορομαχίες.  ::

----------


## glynos

Πωπω..πολλές επιλογές και χάθηκα...!!!Το καλό πάντως είναι που βλέπω οτι θέλετε πολύ να βοηθήσετε...πράγμα που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα...και εμένα αλλά και όλους τους ανθρώπους του χωριού που περιμένουν πως και πως το ασύρματο ιντερνετ!
Να τα πάρουμε λίγο απο την αρχή?Και μάλιστα απο την κοντινή πόλη που έχει ιντερνετ! Όχι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω αλλά όσο αναλυτικότερα...τόσο καλύτερα!
Πείτε οτι κάνουμε τις αιτήσεις για adsl και μας φέρνουν τις 2-3 2αρες συνδέσεις απο την κοντική πόλη που λέγαμε.Γνωρίζω οτι πρέπει να πάρουμε ένα τύπου switch μηχάνημα για να τις ενώσουμε (έχει πέσει κάτι στην αντίληψή σας???)!Σε αυτή τη φάση...για να στείλουμε δηλαδή το σήμα μας στην απόσταση των 2.5 km (στο link στο βουνό)...Τι θα χρειαστούμε...???
(Τα routerboards είναι μινι-pc - routers???) Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογης λειτουργίας γιατί αυτό θα απαιτεί εγκαταστάσεις λογισμικού...κουτιά κτλ...???Να μάθουμε γι'αυτά και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα...!

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι στη σελίδα http://www.drakotrypa.gr μπαίνει συνέχεια κόσμος που περιμένει να γίνει αυτό το έργο...!Και ίσως να επεκταθεί σε όλα τα χωριά της -ξεχασμένης απο τον ΟΤΕ και λοιπες εταιρίες- ορεινής Καρδίτσας.
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια,ακόμα και αυτoύς που απλά διαβάζουν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα!

----------


## ice

Καλημερα 

Για να συνδυασεις 2-3 ADSL γραμμες θα πρεπει να εχει ρουτερ που μπορει να το κανει αυτο. Υπαρχουν ετοιμοι στην αγορα (watchguard - dlink - etc) αλλα το προβλημα ειναι και παλι οτι αν δεν βεβαιωθεις οτι το σημειο που θα βαλεις τον ασυρματο κομβο δεν ειναι ασφαλες δεν μπορεις να προχωρησεις γιατι θα εχεις γραμμες να καθονται χωρις να μπορεις να τις εκμεταλευεσαι.

Για αυτο προχωρα σε αυτο το θεμα και μετα συνεχιζεις και στον υπολοιπο εξοπλισμο

----------


## papaki63

Ολα γινονται με πιο δυσκολο τον κομβο στο βουνο ...
Ελα ενα Σ/Κ Αθηνα να δεις καναδυο κομβους για να εχεις αμεση αποψη ...
αν το αποφασισεις στειλε pm , μπορω να σε "ξεναγησω" σε 2-3 κομβους της γειτονιας

----------


## glynos

papaki63 δεν μένω ακόμα εκεί αλλά προετοιμάζω το έδαφος για να μείνω μόνιμα...! Γειτονάκι σου είμαι...Λαγονήσι μένω...! Για τον κόμβο στο βουνό έχουμε σκεφτεί κάτι σε ηλιακό πάνελ και μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια!Το μέρος είναι δυσπρόσιτο για τους πολλους (άρα σχετικά απόμακρο απο βανδαλους).Μόνο πρόβλημα τα χιόνια το χειμώνα! Απλά ρωτάω να μάθω ακριβώς για τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστούμε ωστε να μπορέσω να βγάλω και ένα σχετικό budjet!Αυτά τα χρήματα ίσως τα δώσει ο Μορφωτικός και Εκπολιτιστικός Σύλλογος του χωριού..άρα θα πρέπει να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος στα χρήματα και τον εξοπλισμό!

----------


## papashark

> papaki63 δεν μένω ακόμα εκεί αλλά προετοιμάζω το έδαφος για να μείνω μόνιμα...! Γειτονάκι σου είμαι...Λαγονήσι μένω...! Για τον κόμβο στο βουνό έχουμε σκεφτεί κάτι σε ηλιακό πάνελ και μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια!Το μέρος είναι δυσπρόσιτο για τους πολλους (άρα σχετικά απόμακρο απο βανδαλους).Μόνο πρόβλημα τα χιόνια το χειμώνα! Απλά ρωτάω να μάθω ακριβώς για τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστούμε ωστε να μπορέσω να βγάλω και ένα σχετικό budjet!Αυτά τα χρήματα ίσως τα δώσει ο Μορφωτικός και Εκπολιτιστικός Σύλλογος του χωριού..άρα θα πρέπει να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος στα χρήματα και τον εξοπλισμό!


Εχε υπόψιν σου, ότι η συντομότερη διαδρομή δεν είναι πάντα και η καλύτερη. Αν βρείτε άλλο σημείο πολύ μακρύτερο με οπτική επαφή και με ρεύμα, θα είναι οικονομικότερο από οποιαδήποτε λύση Panel  ::

----------


## papaki63

> papaki63 δεν μένω ακόμα εκεί αλλά προετοιμάζω το έδαφος για να μείνω μόνιμα...! Γειτονάκι σου είμαι...Λαγονήσι μένω...!


Eλα λοιπον για καφε οποτε βρεις χρονο ... 
Την τελευταια μαλιστα Κυριακη καθε μηνα μαζευομαστε οι της Αν. Αττικης για καφε ...και προφανως εισαι ευπροσδεκτος ... εχουμε και τοπικο φορουμ 

http://eastattica.dyndns.org/forums/
ή
http://eastattica.net/forums/
ή
wireless : http://eastattica.awmn/forums/

----------


## B52

Το βασικοτερο απ' ολα πριν ξεκινησεις να αγοραζεις εξοπλισμο ειναι να πιασεις τον Δημαρχο η καποιον τελος παντων που να γνωριζει η να ξερει καποιον αλλο που εχει προσβαση στην κεραια κινητης στο βουνο, ξεκινα απο εκει και ολα τα αλλα θα ειναι ευκολα αν εχεις ρευμα και προστασια.
Το θεμα με τις dsl τωρα ειναι το ευκολο κομματι μιας και μεσα απο ενα καλο λινκ μπορεις να περασεις και 10+ "παιζοντας" το λινκ turbo-nstream. (θα τα μαθεις αργοτερα)

Το "θεμα" ειναι στο βουνο ξεκινα απο εκει... και κοιτα βαλε κανα κατσικι στη σουβλα να ερθουμε καμια βολτα πανω να τα στησουμε...  ::

----------


## lepouras

όλες αυτές της μέρες έβλεπα με τον φίλο και ξάδελφο glyno όλη την ενθαρρυντική συμμετοχή σας στον προβληματισμό μας και σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου . Το αρνί το κάνουμε και βόδι άμα χρειαστεί και με την βοήθεια του θεού ( Τζόκερ λότο κλπ ) θα γίνω και εγώ μόνιμος κάτοικος χωριού .Μένω Καισαριανή οπότε όταν κανονίσετε ραντεβού ελπίζω να συμμετέχω και εγώ σε αυτό . Τελευταίο νέο, έχουμε βάλει όλο το χωριό να βρει τον συντηρητή της κεραίας και να τον φέρουν αλυσοδεμένο.... που λέει ο λόγος . Κατα 99 % είναι γνωστός παιδιού του δικού μας φόρουμ από το χωριό... συγνώμη για την φλυαρία μου και ευχαριστούμε και πάλι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lepouras

> Οι κανονισμοί του forum αναφέρουν:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το φόρουμ του AWMN δημιουργήθηκε και λειτουργεί για να εξυπηρετήσει το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών και τους χρήστες του, *καθώς και άλλα ελεύθερα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα*.
> 
> 
> ...


Αξιέπαινοι και μπράβο σας !!!!!! και τα αρνιά δυο.....  ::

----------


## glynos

Παιδιά, συγνώμη που δεν είχατε νεώτερα τόσο καιρό αλλα όπως μας επιβεβαίωσε ο Δήμαρχος της περιοχής στο forum της σελίδας μας www.drakotrypa.gr θα μπει κανονικά Internet στην περιοχή..οπότε το όλο εγχείρημα αναβάλλεται...!
Ισως όμως να μην φτανει το ιντερνετ σε κάποια απομακρυσμένα σπίτια, οπότε ίσως εκεί χρειαστούμε και πάλι τις συμβουλές σας για σύνδεση από pc σε pc...
Ελπίζουμε όλα να πάνε καλά και να τα φτιάξουμε όλα!
Ευχαριστώ και όσα παιδιά ασχολήθηκαν για να βρουν τα υλικά και τις τιμες τους που θέλαμε για να βγάλουμε ένα σχετικό κόστος!
Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά...!

----------


## glynos

Μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό ξανανοίγουμε το θέμα γιατί τα λόγια των πολιτικών είναι παχιά και εμείς, νέοι γαρ, δεν έχουμε και πολύ υπομονή με αυτά τα πράγματα.
Θα κάνω μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση για το όλο εγχείρημα.
Θέλουμε να πάρουμε 3 adsl 24άρες από την κοντινή πόλη στο όνομα ενός γνωστού μας καταστηματάρχη. Το θέμα είναι πως μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις 3 adsl σε μία. Τι εξοπλισμό χρειαζόμαστε? Και να τις στείλουμε μέσω της κεραίας εαν ειναι δυνατόν χωρίς να παρεμβάλουμε τον υπολογιστή του καταστηματάρχη η κάποιο εξάρτημα που θα χρειαστεί να το έχει μέσα στο μαγαζί του.
Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά ακούω της γνώμες σας.

----------


## papashark

> Μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό ξανανοίγουμε το θέμα γιατί τα λόγια των πολιτικών είναι παχιά και εμείς, νέοι γαρ, δεν έχουμε και πολύ υπομονή με αυτά τα πράγματα.
> Θα κάνω μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση για το όλο εγχείρημα.
> Θέλουμε να πάρουμε 3 adsl 24άρες από την κοντινή πόλη στο όνομα ενός γνωστού μας καταστηματάρχη. Το θέμα είναι πως μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις 3 adsl σε μία. Τι εξοπλισμό χρειαζόμαστε? Και να τις στείλουμε μέσω της κεραίας εαν ειναι δυνατόν χωρίς να παρεμβάλουμε τον υπολογιστή του καταστηματάρχη η κάποιο εξάρτημα που θα χρειαστεί να το έχει μέσα στο μαγαζί του.
> Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά ακούω της γνώμες σας.


Χαιρετώ το όμορφο Μουζάκι και την Δρακότρυπα, έχω ευχαριστεί στο παρελθόν φανταστικές πτήσεις στα βουνά σας, και μετά night life στον Παλαμά !  ::  

Η ευκολία του όλο εγχειρήματος έγκειται στις γνώσεις που διαθέτετε. 

Έτσι το να μην "παρεμβάλλεσαι" στον υπολογιστή του καταστηματάρχη είναι για τους γνώστες "γελοία" ως ερώτηση, ενώ για σένα ακούγεται βουνό. (η απάντηση είναι ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσετε adsl routers που έχουν έξοδο ethernet και όχι USB, οπότε λειτουργούν χωρίς να χρειάζεται Η/Υ, και τις συνδέεται μέσω δικτύου με το υπόλοιπο ασύρματο δίκτυο που θα έχεις στήσει.

Δυσκολότερο εγχείρημα είναι το "3 adsl σε μία", καθότι 3χ24 δεν μας κάνει 72, οι dsl δεν προστίθονται μεταξύ τους, αλλά υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι ώστε να εκμεταλλευτείτε και τις 3 ταυτόχρονα. Βέβαια να ξέρεις ότι το ότι θα ζητήσετε 24αρες, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα παίζουν και ως 24αρες.

Οι απαντήσεις έχουν δωθεί και παραπάνω, θα σου πρώτεινα να πας στο wind.awmn.net και να καταχωρήσεις το που είναι το σπίτι σου στο χωριό σου ακριβώς (καθώς και των φίλων σου εκεί γύρω), που είναι το μαγαζί που θέλετε να πάρετε Internet, και αν υπάρχει κάποιο σημείο (κάποιο σπίτι, φυλάκιο, κάτι), στο οποίο θα μπορέσετε να στήσετε εξοπλισμό για να γεφυρώσετε το χωριό σας με το σημείο πρόσβασης adsl σε περίπτωση που δεν έχετε οπτική επαφή κατευθείαν.

Πολύ πιθανόν να χρειαστείτε και 2 ενδιάμεσα σημεία αν θέλετε να πάτε μέχρι το Μουζάκι (ίσως μέσο Ξηρόκαμπου αν και φοβάμαι είναι χαμηλά και Παλαιόκαστρου).

Καλύτερη λύση πάντως στο πρόβλημα σας, είναι να πάτε να κάνετε κονέ με τον τοπικό ραδιοσταθμό της περιοχής, που αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει κάπου κεραία μεταξύ Μουζάκι και Πορτή, να πάρετε το λίγο ρεύμα που θέλετε από τον σταθμό (εσύ θέλετε 10Watt, ο σταθμός καίει πάνω από ΚWatt), και να βγείτε έτσι μόνο με ένα ενδιάμεσο σημείο, και χωρίς ακριβά φωτοβολταϊκά.

Οι αποστάσεις δεν είναι μεγάλες πάντως που θέλετε να καλύψετε, οπότε δεν θα χρειαστείτε μεγάλες κεραίες, αν και επειδή στα βουνά σας το χιόνι είναι συχνός επισκέπτης, όλες οι κατασκευές θέλουν προσοχή.

Το adsl μπορεί να αργήσει πάρα πολύ να έρθει στο χωριό σας.

Να γνωρίζετε εκ των προτέρων ότι υπάρχει η ενναλακτική του δορυφορικού με αρκετά καλές τιμές αλλά χαμηλές ταχύτητες και lag.

Πάντως αν θέλετε να στήσετε, καλά θα κάνετε να ξεκινήσετε, γιατί όσο το συζητάς, τόσο βουνό θα το βλέπεις, και τίποτα δεν θα κάνετε.

Δες πρώτα που είναι οι ραδιοφωνικοί/τηλεοπτικοί αναμεταδότες στα βουνά, θα σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ τα κονέ μαζί τους.

Μετά δες με ποια χωριά έχεις οπτική επαφή, σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείτε να πάτε από χωριό σε χωριό στο Μουζάκι, καθώς και το βασικότερο, με ποιο χωριό έχει οπτική επαφή το Μουζάκι που είναι δύσκολο να περάσει μέσα από την χαράδρα στο ποτάμι.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θέλουμε να πάρουμε 3 adsl 24άρες από την κοντινή πόλη στο όνομα ενός γνωστού μας καταστηματάρχη. Το θέμα είναι πως μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις 3 adsl σε μία. Τι εξοπλισμό χρειαζόμαστε?


Ένα παλαιό pc με 4 κάρτες ethernet (3 για τα 3 WAN = ADSL modems και μία για το LAN = ασύρματη σύνδεση προς χωριό) και το pfsense από το http://www.pfsense.com

Συνιστώ τρείς διαφορετικούς providers για 2 πρακτικούς λόγους:

α) Όταν κάποιος από αυτούς έχει πρόβλημα να έχετε σύνδεση από τον/τους εναπομείναντες

β) Όλα τα συστήματα που κάνουν αυτήν την δουλειά, για να μοιράσουν την κίνηση, πρέπει να ξέρουν πόσες και ποιες adsl συνδέσεις είναι ενεργές.
Τούτο το κάνουν στέλνοντας διαρκώς ping σε κάποιο server (συνήθως στον gateway) του ISP και όχι σε κάποιο απομεμακρυσμένο π.χ. http://www.google.com.
Αν και οι τρείς πόρτες λοιπόν, κάνουν ping στην ίδια διεύθυνση, μπορεί να πέσει μία σύνδεση χωρίς να το πάρει πρέφα ο router (pfsense) συνεχίζοντας να στέλνει πακέτα στην πεσμένη adsl που βεβαίως θα χάνονται.

----------


## glynos

papashark σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια!
...είχαμε δει όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις εκτός από το τοπικό ραδιοσταθμό με τον οποίο συνεργαζόμαστε άλλωστε. Ξεκινάμε να δούμε με αυτούς τι θα γινει. 
Για αρχή λογικά θα στείλουμε μία 24 (στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον) για να δούμε πως θα παίξει και βλέπουμε μετά. Θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα...
Παρόλο που αρκετά παιδιά με ενημερώσανε παραπάνω για κάποια μηχανήματα ίσως χρειαστώ ξανά την βοήθειά σας γιατί υπάρχουν κάποια broken links κτλ.

Επιστρέφω σύντομα με νέα (καλά ελπίζω...)

----------


## commando

Φιλε κοιτα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να απευθυνθειτε στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.Οι συνθηκες σας ειναι διαφορετικες ο δικος μας χαρακτηρας ενωση-ταρατσων ειναι πολυ διαφορετικος σου κανω quote πχ τι εκανε ενας απο τους 10δες δημους που ξερω οτι εχουν αναθεσει επισημα και με λεφτα οχι δικα τους μονο τετοια εργα.Δεν μπορειτε να το κανετε και ουτε βεβαια να βοηθησουμε,με τις επισημες αρχες θα κανετε πολυ καλυτερη δουλεια .Σημειωσε το.



> Η ένωση XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXX ανέλαβε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το έργο με τίτλο "Εγκατάσταση ασύρματου δικτύου για παροχή ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών τουρισμού και πολιτισμού στο Δήμο Βιστωνίδος".
> Στόχος του έργου είναι η εγκατάσταση ενός συνόλου υποδομών και καινοτόμων υπηρεσιών που θα δίνουν τη δυνατότητα στους δημότες και τους επισκέπτες του Δήμου να κάνουν χρήση των δυνατοτήτων του διαδικτύου καθώς και η δημιουργία εξειδικευμένου λογισμικού παροχής πληροφοριών σχετικά με την περιοχή. Το έργο έχει ενταχθεί στην Πρόσκληση 192, Μέτρο 4.2 του Ε.Π. "ΚτΠ". Υπενθυμίζεται πως εκτός από την εν λόγω ένωση, είχε αρχικά καταθέσει προσφορά και η εταιρεία XXXXXXXXX. Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ανέρχεται στις 180.000 ευρώ, συμπεριλαμβανομένου Φ.Π.Α.

----------


## glynos

commando...στο χωριό μας έχει στηθεί ήδη WiMax αλλά ενημερωθήκαμε ότι θα είναι μόνο για τις ανάγκες του Δήμου και αν...επαναλαμβανω, αν θέλει το δίνει με την omni στο κέντρο του χωριού. Και εφόσον το κόστος δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο για 10 άτομα, λέμε να στήσουμε κάτι δικό μας. Που δεν θα έχει τους περιορισμούς των άλλων, θα μπορούμε να το μοιραζόμαστε μεταξύ μας. 
Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις. Να φανταστείς ότι το έχουν στήσει από τον Μάιο και ακόμα τίποτα!

----------


## papashark

> Φιλε κοιτα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να απευθυνθειτε στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.Οι συνθηκες σας ειναι διαφορετικες ο δικος μας χαρακτηρας ενωση-ταρατσων ειναι πολυ διαφορετικος σου κανω quote πχ τι εκανε ενας απο τους 10δες δημους που ξερω οτι εχουν αναθεσει επισημα και με λεφτα οχι δικα τους μονο τετοια εργα.Δεν μπορειτε να το κανετε και ουτε βεβαια να βοηθησουμε,με τις επισημες αρχες θα κανετε πολυ καλυτερη δουλεια .Σημειωσε το.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η ένωση XXXXXXXXX - XXXXXX ανέλαβε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το έργο με τίτλο "Εγκατάσταση ασύρματου δικτύου για παροχή ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών τουρισμού και πολιτισμού στο Δήμο Βιστωνίδος".
> Στόχος του έργου είναι η εγκατάσταση ενός συνόλου υποδομών και καινοτόμων υπηρεσιών που θα δίνουν τη δυνατότητα στους δημότες και τους επισκέπτες του Δήμου να κάνουν χρήση των δυνατοτήτων του διαδικτύου καθώς και η δημιουργία εξειδικευμένου λογισμικού παροχής πληροφοριών σχετικά με την περιοχή. Το έργο έχει ενταχθεί στην Πρόσκληση 192, Μέτρο 4.2 του Ε.Π. "ΚτΠ". Υπενθυμίζεται πως εκτός από την εν λόγω ένωση, είχε αρχικά καταθέσει προσφορά και η εταιρεία XXXXXXXXX. Ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ανέρχεται στις 180.000 ευρώ, συμπεριλαμβανομένου Φ.Π.Α.


Πας καλά ?

Βγήκε ένας άνθρωπος να πάει να κάνει κάτι στην επαρχεία και του λες να μην το κάνει, να πάει ο δήμος να το κάνει χρηματοδοτούμενο έργο ?

Τι ζώρι τραβάς ?

Ούτε να δούλευες σε εταιρεία που αναλαμβάνει τέτοια έργα και φοβάσαι μην χάσετε καμιά δουλειά. Εδώ εγώ που είμαι επαγγελματίας, δεν κάνω έτσι....


@glynos

Στο παρών φόρουμ, θα βρεις κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι, που έχει τα δικά του κολήματα και τις δικές του λόξες, άλλωστε και εγώ ο ίδιος αποτελώ έναν από τους λοξούς του φόρουμ με τα δικά μου κουσούρια.

Κάντε κοννέ με κάνα σταθμό και μην κολλάτε, όλα εύκολα θα είναι μετά, αρκεί να έχετε όρεξη να μάθετε, και άμα είσαστε και 10 άτομα, τίποτα δεν θα σας στοιχίσει...

----------


## veltsist

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον papashark. Από τη στιγμή που έχετε τη διάθεση να το ψάξετε μόνοι σας και να επωμιστείτε το (σχετικά μικρό) κόστος της όλης εγκατάστασης, προχωρήστε και μην ψάχνετε εύκολες λύσεις τύπου επιχορηγούμενων προγραμμάτων.

Κι εγώ δουλεύω σε εταιρία που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό (έχουμε μάλιστα "στήσει" τα ασύρματα δίκτυα για την Πρόσκληση 192 σε πάαααρα πολλά χωριά της Ελλάδας), οπότε σου προτείνω να το κάνετε ολομόναχοι για να μην περιμένετε μέχρι την άλλη ζωή για τζάμπα ίντερνετ.

Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι το βασικό είναι η ρευματοδότηση και η προστασία του εξοπλισμού πάνω στο βουνό, οπότε αυτό που σας προτείνω (και με δεδομένο ότι το χωριό σας έχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο της Πρόσκλησης 192) να βρείτε τον Πρόεδρο του χωριού για να σας δώσει (έστω και άτυπα) την άδεια να βάλετε και τον δικό σας εξοπλισμό στο χώρο όπου έχουν και τον δικό τους πάνω στο βουνό. Απ'ό,τι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα σρις δικές μας εγκαταστάσεις, συνήθως στα βουνά χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πρόχειρα σπιτάκια όπου μέσα βάζουν τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό (switch, ups κτλ) ενώ στην ταράτσα μπαίνουν τα Access Points, κεραίες κτλ. (αν χρειαστεί και μέσα σε υδατοστεγές μεταλλικό κουτί). Στη δική μας περίπτωση, μάλλον δεν χρειαζόμαστε καν πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό του κτιρίου (τα βάζουμε όλα και στην ταράτσα), απλά πρέπει να έχει ο εξοπλισμός μια σχετική ασφάλεια. Αυτά τα λέω γιατί ο Πρόεδρος μπορεί να φοβάται να πάρει την ευθύνη να σας αφήσει να βάλει εξοπλισμό μέσα στο κτίριο, ενώ στην ταράτσα (βγάζοντας έξω ένα καλώδιο ρεύματος που κανείς δεν θα το πάρει χαμπάρι) δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Αν αυτό λυθεί, τότε όλα τα υπόλοιπα (ενεργοποίηση των ADSL γραμμών, επιλογή και αγορά εξοπλισμού, εγκατάσταση κτλ.) θα είναι πολύ εύκολα με τη βοήθεια όλων μας. Σε αυτό το σημείο, έχω κάποιες αντιρρήσεις για το ποια είναι η σωστή τοπολογία κ.ά., αλλά αυτά δεν είναι μεγάλης σημασίας σε αυτό το στάδιο που βρισκόμαστε.

Προσωπικά, είμαι στη διάθεσή σου για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί, οπότε προχώρα και ενημέρωσέ μας για τα σχετικά.

----------


## θανάσης

> Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις. Να φανταστείς ότι το έχουν στήσει από τον Μάιο και ακόμα τίποτα!


Και εσείς ακόμα στη συζήτηση το έχετε εδώ και ένα χρόνο.  ::

----------

